# Husband is unhappy



## thought things were good (Nov 6, 2011)

i really don't understand not in denial but i just don't understand it he wants a divorce cause i have a problem with him wanting to be out side everyday mon-fri and Saturday. I love him dearly and he say things like i need to find friends but i thought we were friends don't smother him when he is out i never call or text him but he need to be outside so often does bother me. if i voice my opinion im wrong. this is new all of a sudden in the past two months his need to be out side has increased. let him tell it hes not cheating he just needs air or to be wit his boys. meanwhile most of them have failing marriages. don't kno wat to do i have said lets go do things like bowling he says no but he will make plans to go to a strip club with his boys. never though id even need advise or the he might want a divorce let him tell it we would be married for ever but since he has voice that our marriage will lead to a divorce if i dont allow him to go be with his friends im very hurt and feel as if thats how he feels we should get the ball rolling since i feel as if im standing in the way.


----------



## Leaver (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting. Did you slap him when he suggested going to a strip club? I'm not sure I can give any good advise. But I'll give it a shot. 

First, I think, if you don't have a set of friends, that is a problem. Having friends is important. A spouse cannot fill your need for human companionship. If you don't have friends and rely exclusively on him, then that can account for him wanting to be away from you, as that would make you a very needy person. 

Second. I'd suggest going to hang out with said boys. Find out more about them, find out what your husband likes about them. Don't simply trust him, he may be cheating. 

I notice you mention 'outside' alot, which I find interesting. Maybe he loves the great outdoors, and wishes you would enjoy it with him? I'm not sure, but if you don't want a divorce, get involved with his life.


----------

